# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  A VOS CLICS GRATUITS! Pour collecter Nourriture, Abris et Couvertures

## bouletosse

Bonjour les amis 

 Des associations participent "Aux clics Nourriture, Abris et Couvertures"  par le site web action,  pour offrir aux chats de rues, libres et des refuges, des plaids bien chauds, des abris pour passer l'hiver et de la Nourriture   :: 


*Attention les cliqueurs 
Si vous n'êtes pas inscrit  sur le site "Web Action" et que vous n'avez pas noté votre préférence, les votes, vont par défaut à l'Asso qui en a le moins......


 L'inscription au site n'engage en rien  
C'est gratuit pour vous mais énorme pour eux*  ::   :: 


*Il suffit de cliquer 4 fois par jours entre 

*00h00 et 06h00 
*06h00 et 12h00 
*12h00 et 18h00 
*18h00 et 00h00 
*
*ATTENTION NOUS AVONS QUE 15 JOURS!!!!*
*POUR LES ABRIS :*
*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/*

*POUR LES COUVERTURES :
*
*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/108/
*
*POUR LA NOURRITURE :

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/92/
*



*MER**CI POUR LES POILUS   !! *  :: **

----------


## bouletosse

18 H on clic!!! ENCORE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bluecat

Clic  :Smile: 
Et je radote: le quizz est sympa !

----------


## bouletosse

Merci Bluecat  ::

----------


## Les 3 F

Hé ... hop ... c'est fait !

----------


## bouletosse

Merci beaucoup les 3 F  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Il est minuit, on peut  recliquer  :Big Grin:  !!!

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## bouletosse

Un petit clic  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

j'ai cliqué 2 fois hier et maintenant, sympa le quizz

----------


## bouletosse

Merci Beaucoup Fée des Chats  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Je clique, c'est encore ce que je fais de mieux ! ::

----------


## bouletosse

Merci beaucoup Vagabon68  ::  Super cliqueuse  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Il est 18h.....on clic!!!!! Merci les amis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fée des chats

Ayé cliqué

----------


## Chenille

Ça fait un moment que je clique quotidiennement trois fois les trois clics différents sur ce site (et le fameux quizz bien sûr  :: )  :: 

Mais je n'ai jamais compris le coup du "en pause", comment ça fonctionne  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

40 %  il faut continuer.

----------


## champardenais

allez on clique........http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## bab

clic (il reste 8 jours)

----------


## bouletosse

45%

----------


## champardenais

on clique aussi apres 18h;;; 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## fanelan

J'ai un rappel automatique depuis longtemps, et c'est super pratique, une petite piqûre de rappel tous les jours, je clique bien sûr et aussi sur d'autres sites qui font aussi le rappel automatique. Par contre je ne savais pas que je cliquais pour la Graine Vagabonde que vous connaissez tous.
Ne pas oublier aussi le fourrage et les abris des minous.

----------


## champardenais

Fan, pour vraiment cliquer pour la graine vagabonde, il faut sélectionner l'un des 2 choix qu'ils proposent......

----------


## bouletosse

clic clic clic !

on a de la concurrence .....  :Frown:

----------


## cattoune

*46%*
financé

----------


## fanelan

clic sur la graine puis couvertures, puis question, est-ce comme cela qu'il faut faire, car j'ai vu aussi que l'autre asso avait des cms de récupéré. Nulle je suis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

47%

----------


## Vanille5001

50 %,on n'oublie pas de venir cliquer tous les jours et plusieurs fois si possible.

----------


## champardenais

il faut absolument voter pour la graine vagabonde, Fan, il faut s'inscrire et aller dans préférences et dans modifier.............. ::

----------


## fanelan

Merci Champ, j'ai eu du mal à trouver "mes préférences", j'ai été obligée d'aller dans fonctionnement car je ne trouvais rien. Maintenant la Graine est favorite. Enfin !

----------


## champardenais

super, tu es géniale Fan!!!!!!!!!

51%
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## bouletosse

Merci les coupines !

----------


## bab

clic 

52 %

----------


## cattoune

*53%*
financé*331 511 cm2*
collectés*2 j*
restants

----------


## champardenais

Venez cliquer pour la graine vagabonde plus que 2 jours.........

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## fanelan

on n'oublie pas de cliquer

----------


## fanelan

54% et plus que 23 heures

----------


## vagabong 68

Collecte suspendue.

----------


## fanelan

Et oui ; on attend donc le feu vert de la reprise.

----------


## bouletosse

> Et oui ; on attend donc le feu vert de la reprise.


On continue pour les autres

----------


## fanelan

Bien sûr, j'ai mon rappel tous les jours, et maintenant grâce à Champ qui m'a expliqué pour la Graine, je peux choisir mes préférences. Merci Champ. :: 
Un truc que j'aime bien malgré tout, c'est la reprise des collectes qui n'ont pas atteint les 100%. Donc on attend.

----------


## champardenais

oui moi aussi je choisis celle qui y sont presque.....

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui on continue.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et clic.

----------


## bouletosse

Clic Clic Clic  ::

----------


## Yummy63

Cliqué

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## isabelle75

c'est fait à l'instant !

----------


## Vanille5001

Plus passée ici depuis un certain temps mais je n'oublie pas de cliquer tous les jours pour les diverses associations.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## champardenais

allez on continue pour les autres assos http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## isabelle75

c'est fait !

----------


## vagabong 68

On clique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clic.

----------


## champardenais

fait, allez y nombreux merci 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## champardenais

hou hou!!!!!!!!!!c'est reparti pour la graine vagabonde marquer vos préférences  63%

----------


## Yummy63

Clic fait

----------


## fanelan

yesssssssss, on va essayer de faire aussi bien que pour la tombola.

----------


## bouletosse

OUI!!!!!  

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Caloute84

clic  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est reparti.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## bouletosse

Clic  

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Yummy63

Cic

----------


## Vanille5001

C'est reparti pour Graine vagabonde, on n'oublie pas de cliquer.

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## bouletosse

65%

----------


## champardenais

yessssssssssss il faut partager le lien le plus possible



http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/

----------


## bouletosse

Et Surtout mettre sa préférence

----------


## champardenais

Oui, c'est primordial, 
Pour l'instant, tous les votes vont peut être encore à la graine vagabonde par défaut, il faut en profiter pour diffuser un max ...........

et aussi:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...besoin-124534/

----------


## bouletosse

Oui il y a aussi petit Spider .... 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...besoin-124534/

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## bouletosse

65%

----------


## vagabong 68

Allez, le compteur grimpe.

----------


## fanelan

67% et il reste 9 jours.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## bouletosse

Clic  

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## fanelan

En plus facile la question yessssssss.
On y retourne à partir de 18h00.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic clic

----------


## fanelan

je ne sais pas vous, mais je trouve que cela ne monte pas très vite.
*69%*
financé*432 060 cm2*
collectés*8 j*
restants

----------


## bouletosse

Toujours 69%..... oui c'est lent  :Frown:

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait ce matin.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## bouletosse

70 % merci les filles 


*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Après-midi, fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Pareil, plus qu'à attendre 18h

----------


## cattoune



----------


## Belyviel

Fait et diffusé

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics du soir,
espoir ?

----------


## Yummy63

Tout à fait  :Smile: 
clic

----------


## Yummy63

Dernier clic avant de dormir

----------


## fanelan

clic de la nuit, bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est reparti.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic matinal fait  :Smile:  ! Bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

72% et une nouvelle Asso en liste ....*

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Yummy63

Clic fait

----------


## fanelan

> 72% et une nouvelle Asso en liste ....*
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*



2 nouvelles assos

----------


## bouletosse

Clic  

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

çà serait sympa si quelqu'un donnait la bonne réponse à chaque fois, car des fois je fais des loupés. Je n'y connais rien en chat......

- - - Mise à jour - - -

comme cela avant de cliquer je viendrai ici.

----------


## Yummy63

Oui pas de problèmes  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

merci Yummy (ah les jeunes, ils sont quand même bons et en plus du 63). ::

----------


## Yummy63

Vous aussi ?  :Big Grin:  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Clic *
*
*
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Yummy63

Dernier clic avant de dormir, fait 
Réponse ; Râpeuse 
bonne nuit à tout le monde  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse Yum ! cliqué pour tous : fourrage + abris

----------


## fanelan

453 042 cm cela fait combien ? 45 m² ? je n'ai jamais été douée, je préférai les sciences.

----------


## vagabong 68

Réponse : crise cardiaque.

----------


## champardenais

Fan  bonne question, c'est bien 45 m2 et cela ferait une quinzaine de couvertures de 1.50 x 2m,
Mais cela ne sera pas possible encore pour cette fois ci.........il reste 6j

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 
réponse ; chat des sables  :Smile:

----------


## champardenais

Fait,
la réponse est 5

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## bouletosse

6 jours....ça va être difficile 

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## Yummy63

On y croit  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

Réponse : anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, cela fait gagner quelques cm² de plus

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui Fanelan.
Merci à toi.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 
réponse ; ficus  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

Ficus.

----------


## bouletosse

73%

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## fanelan

on ne serait pas juste un peu tricheuses

----------


## bouletosse

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuh nan   

c'est pour la bonne cause

----------


## Yummy63

C'est pas de la triche, c'est de l'entre aide

----------


## vagabong 68

> C'est pas de la triche, c'est de l'entre aide


Absolument...

----------


## Yummy63

Clic  :Smile:  
Réponse ; 600
Bonne nuit  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Merci  :Big Grin:  et bonne nuit 

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/32/*

----------


## fanelan

je n'ai pas eu la même question que vous 
*Quel ingrédient contenu dans le chocolat peut être mortel pour le chat ?*A. Le sodium
B. Le sucre

C. La théobromine
D. Le magnésium

----------


## bouletosse

Pareil, ce matin ce n'était pas le même question pour moi ....
On ne peut même plus tricher tranquillement

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de leur envoyer un mail en leur demandant pourquoi le quizz n'était pas le même. Généralement ils répondent rapidement.

----------


## Yummy63

La réponse devait être la C alors  :Smile: 
c'est bizarre qu'on ait pas le même!  ::

----------


## fanelan

oui c'est C, cette nuit je connaissais la réponse

----------


## vagabong 68

250° ce matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Quel festin.
Et bien sûr on rajoute le raisin.

----------


## vagabong 68

280°.

----------


## NeoClo

Pedigree

----------


## fanelan

Pedigree.

----------


## NeoClo

Bleu

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

> Bleu
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Ma couleur préférée.

----------


## mbpier

création SPA 1845

----------


## Skassounette71

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## fanelan

Le crapaud.

----------


## NeoClo

La princesse et le "biiiiip"

----------


## fanelan

Ils ont les pattes courtes.

----------


## vagabong 68

100 grammes.

----------


## Yummy63

Feulement

----------


## vagabong 68

Griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Merci, je ne savais pas du tout.

----------


## NeoClo

Ils se lèchent

----------


## vagabong 68

3 mois.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

La tique

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Angora.

----------


## fanelan

Amicale.

----------


## NeoClo

60 jours

----------


## vagabong 68

> 60 jours


Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

60 jours aussi.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

21 kg

----------


## vagabong 68

> 21 kg


Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## fanelan

La robe aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Pelage rayé/tacheté.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Pelage rayé/tacheté.


Itou.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bâtard.

----------


## fanelan

Bâtard.

----------


## vagabong 68

Réponse : 8.

----------


## fanelan

Couleur des yeux : bleu

----------


## fanelan

La robe.

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## fanelan

Trois paupières.

----------


## fanelan

Ils aiment nager.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coryza.

----------


## fanelan

Du typhus.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Noix de macadamia

----------


## vagabong 68

> Noix de macadamia


Itou.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## FLO78

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Les coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coussinets.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

L'odorat.

----------


## fanelan

Déglutir les poils avalés.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour se camoufler !

----------


## fanelan

Pareil !

----------


## NeoClo

Idem

----------


## champardenais

l'ail

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ail aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem encore

----------


## vagabong 68

Collecte à toutes pattes réactivée.

La France.

----------


## fanelan

Les vibrisses.

----------


## fanelan

Ils le lèchent.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ils le lèchent.


Idem.

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.

----------


## bouletosse

merci les filles pour les Asso

----------


## NeoClo

Anoure aussi

----------


## fanelan

Pareil : Anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Oreilles tombantes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le café.

----------


## fanelan

Le café.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

L'oignon

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'oignon.

----------


## Yummy63

38 ans

----------


## vagabong 68

> 38 ans


Idem.

----------


## fanelan

Je n'aurais jamais su répondre, j'aurai dit dans les 20 ans.

----------


## NeoClo

38 ans aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Un chat sauvage.

----------


## fanelan

Vers l'arrière.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Le sphinx

----------


## champardenais

les oreilles
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Catégories 1 et 2.

17,42 % pour les chevaux, je trouve que le compteur ne bouge pas beaucoup.

----------


## fanelan

17.72% ???

L'association a besoin d'aide pour pouvoir continuer à recueillir des chevaux en souffrance.

*30,07%    * financé

----------


## fanelan

Qu'il est malade.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qu'il est malade.

37,78, ce matin.
Un grand bond !
Youpi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps/été;

37,80 %.

----------


## fanelan

38.11%

----------


## fanelan

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## vagabong 68

38,72 %

Blanc argenté.

----------


## fanelan

*Que se passe t'il souvent chez un chien après sa castration ?*A. Il est agressif
B. Il déprime

C. Il éternue
*D. Il prend du poids*

----------


## NeoClo

5

----------


## vagabong 68

La nuit.

Gros coup de pouce pour les chevaux : 44,52 !
Ouais !

----------


## fanelan

La nuit.
45.63, génial !

----------


## vagabong 68

Leptospirose.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'Australie.

46,38.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

40 KM/H.

----------


## fanelan

Réponse : 4
60.92% pour les granulés.

----------


## vagabong 68

38°.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Le raisin.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Un traducteur pour chat.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les acariens.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

La tique.

----------


## vagabong 68

15 JOURS.

62,85.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Toujours 15 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

1000 mètres.

----------


## fanelan

Le sucré

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Râpeuse.

Bonne journée à toutes.

----------


## fanelan

Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem

----------


## NeoClo

Le LOOF

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le LOOF


Idem.

----------


## fanelan

Gagné !
*Quel élément permet aux chats de communiquer entre eux ?*A. Les griffes
B. Les moustaches

C. Les oreilles
D. Les phéromones

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

10 jours.

----------


## fanelan

10 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Un acaricide.

----------


## NeoClo

Merci

----------


## vagabong 68

> Un acaricide.


Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

L'Hiver

----------


## fanelan

L'hiver.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rayé/tacheté.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Elle l'excite.

----------


## NeoClo

Le thé

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## NeoClo

Vairon

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai failli oublier mon dernier clic de la journée.

Du vairon pour moi aussi Neo.

A demain et faites de beaux rêves.

----------


## fanelan

Ceux de catégorie I et II.

----------


## vagabong 68

100 grammes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Déglutir les poils avalés.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qu'il est malade.

----------


## fanelan

8 semaines.

----------


## NeoClo

8 semaines aussi

Bonne nuit!

----------


## vagabong 68

Vert.

----------


## fanelan

Les griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Du coryza.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Du coryza.


Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

4 doigts touchent le sol

----------


## fanelan

Il prend du poids.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Il prend du poids.


Amies du soir,
bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

21 Kg.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Sandrine Messigny

3 mois

----------


## fanelan



----------


## champardenais

ZZZZZZUT,  J'ai perdu c'était le sucré

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci pour le sucré.

----------


## NeoClo

Toute sa vie

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> Toute sa vie
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Itou.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

La truffe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le climat.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

66% de son temps à dormir

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Idem

----------


## fanelan

La robe aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

De surdité

Bonne nuit, à demain!

----------


## fanelan

Surdité aussi.
 Bonne nuit à toi aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.

Ils aiment nager.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Leptospirose.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

Elle les délaisse

----------


## fanelan

Chouette du renfort !

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Amicale.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## fanelan

Les oreilles.

----------


## fanelan

Un pedigree.

----------


## vagabong 68

"A toutes pattes", collecte réactivée.

Pedigree.

----------


## vagabong 68

Traducteur pour chats.

----------


## manu23

fait ::

----------


## fanelan

La chaleur.

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Anoure.

----------


## fanelan

40 km/heure.

----------


## fanelan

Le sphinx.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le sphinx.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Vraiment à tout hasard.

*Quelle est la particularité des chats de race Manx ?*A. Ils sont végétariens
B. Ils sont fluorescents

C. Ils sont aveugles
D. *Ils n'ont pas de queue*

----------


## vagabong 68

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Londres.

----------


## fanelan

Londres.

----------


## fanelan

> fait


Bienvenue, si tu aimes les clics qui rapportent des petits sous en donnant un peu de son temps, l'on peut te mettre des liens 

- - - Mise à jour - - -






Tout raté..... Réponse : le blanc.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait mais j'ai oublié la réponse.
Désolée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bleu.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'oignon.

----------


## fanelan

L'alcool.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## champardenais

fait

----------


## fanelan

D'entendre.

----------


## vagabong 68

30 dents.

----------


## fanelan

Il est excité.

----------


## vagabong 68

Crise cardiaque.

----------


## champardenais

le toucher et j'ai perdu !!!!!!!!!!
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Merci Champ, vraiment aucune idée de la réponse.

----------


## vagabong 68

30 dents.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## champardenais

le climat

----------


## fanelan

Un acaricide.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Angora.

----------


## fanelan

Raté : réponse 66%.

----------


## NeoClo

66% aussi

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Les coussinets.

----------


## NeoClo

La robe

----------


## vagabong 68

Le feulement.

----------


## fanelan

Avec l'aide d'Internet : bunny cat.

----------


## vagabong 68

5 doigts.

----------


## vagabong 68

250 °.

----------


## fanelan

Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

130°.

----------


## vagabong 68

LOOF, ceci n'est pas un code, je répète, ceci n'est pas un code, c'est la réponse.

----------


## fanelan

Bien reçu, merci.

----------


## NeoClo

Humide....Rodger, ceci n'est pas un code...je répète ceci n'est pas un code

----------


## fanelan

100 grammes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Eté.

----------


## fanelan

FIV

----------


## vagabong 68

L'ail.

----------


## fanelan

Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

600 muscles

----------


## fanelan

Merci.

----------


## fanelan

La robe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le toucher.

----------


## fanelan

Une portée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le blanc.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Qu'il est malade.

----------


## NeoClo

Il est euphorique

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse. Bonne nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

Chiens de défense.

----------


## NeoClo

Merci

----------


## fanelan

La France.

----------


## vagabong 68

> La France.



Aussi, merci.

----------


## NeoClo

4 doigts

----------


## champardenais

le sphinx

----------


## vagabong 68

> le sphinx



Itou.

----------


## NeoClo

8 chatons

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## fanelan

Isaac Newton.

----------


## NeoClo

J'ai oublié la réponse....zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## fanelan

et bien voilà, en me fichant de toi, j'ai fait pareil, en tout cas ce n'est pas acarien

----------


## NeoClo

La nuit 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et bien voilà, en me fichant de toi, j'ai fait pareil, en tout cas ce n'est pas acarien


Ouais...Je sais que mon charme ravageur impressionne la belle

----------


## vagabong 68

La nuit.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les vibrisses.

----------


## NeoClo

Vers l'arrière

----------


## fanelan

Le thé.

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem

----------


## vagabong 68

Amicale, la queue !

----------


## fanelan

D'un pedigree.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

38°.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Un bâtard.

----------


## NeoClo

Du Coryza

----------


## vagabong 68

Les phéromones.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vag pour la réponse.

----------


## NeoClo

Un bâtard

----------


## fanelan

Encore un bâtard ? pas trop cuit pour moi S.V.P.
Je suis bloquée !

----------


## FLO78

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.

----------


## fanelan

En mordant.

----------


## NeoClo

8

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore un bâtard ? pas trop cuit pour moi S.V.P.
> Je suis bloquée !



Oui, surprenant...c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive.

----------


## fanelan

Pour le bâtard, à moi aussi c'est la première fois que je vois le même quizz.

Réponse : Chaton.

----------


## fanelan

Agouti.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les chiens de défense.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Printemps/Eté. Le Paradis des Chats est revenu.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

Oui, on clique...

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse, car vraiment aucune idée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le Paradis des Chats pour les couvertures et la nourriture.

----------


## NeoClo

5

----------


## champardenais

j'ai mis mes préférences pour le paradis des chats

----------


## vagabong 68

Le ficus.

----------


## fanelan

1000 mètres.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

21 KILOS.

ADADA ne progresse pas.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je note : 24,81.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toute sa vie.

31,62 pour ADADA.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pedigree.

Toujours à 31% et des poussières...

----------


## fanelan

Bunny Cat

33.17

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> Bunny Cat
> 
> 33.17


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'hiver.

33,55 pour adada.

----------


## fanelan

Une zoonose.

33.95

----------


## vagabong 68

Les catégories 1 et 2.

----------


## fanelan

Qu'il est malade.

----------


## fanelan

La France.

38.94% pour adada.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

20

40.41% pour adada

----------


## fanelan

Les oreilles.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Les oreilles.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

L'alcool.

----------


## fanelan

Ils n'ont pas de queue.

----------


## vagabong 68

Isaac Newton.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse Vag. Je me posais la question de savoir combien de fois par jour l'on pouvait venir cliquer ; voici la réponse :
Sur Animal Webaction vous pouvez cliquer une fois durant chaque tranche horaire suivante (valable pour la France Métropolitaine) : 
Entre 00h00 et 06h00 ;
Entre 06h00 et 12h00 ;
Entre 12h00 et 18h00 ;
Entre 18h00 et 00h00 ;
N'oubliez plus de venir cliquer : inscrivez-vous à notre rappel par mail.

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Fan.

L'avocat.

----------


## fanelan

L'avocat.

----------


## fanelan

Le raisin.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Coloré sur le bout des pattes.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.
44.58% pour Adada

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

38 ans.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem

----------


## vagabong 68

La rage.

45,79 pour ADADA.

----------


## vagabong 68

2 à 10 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ils se lèchent.

----------


## vagabong 68

15 jours.

----------


## champardenais

il faut remettre ses préférences pour le paradis des chats abris et couvertures
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## champardenais

l'australie

----------


## vagabong 68

Tombantes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Blanc argenté.

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

Que 56% et des poussières pour ADADA.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ceux de catégorie 1 et 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps.

----------


## champardenais

le printemps
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Et maintenant, c'est l'hiver.

----------


## vagabong 68

En le mordant.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Hiver.

----------


## fanelan

Hiver.

----------


## vagabong 68

60 jours.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

Coucou

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.

Les griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Amicale.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Amicale.


Moi aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Ils n'ont pas de queue.

Aucune asso pour les granulés, dommage.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ils n'ont pas de queue.
> 
> Aucune asso pour les granulés, dommage.


ADADA : la collecte est réussie !
A demain, le copines.

Sympas, les vacances, Fanelan ?

----------


## fanelan

Toujours pas remise du décalage horaire, la preuve je dis : aucune asso pour les granulés sans percuter que la collecte est réussie.
Vacances en Normandie, avec juste une journée de grand vent, sinon oui sympas, merci Pipelette.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chouette, alors.
T'es redevenue "écureuil vif" ?

Le thé.

----------


## fanelan

Londres.

Ca va Piplette hein !!! J'attends de voir la prochaine catégorie que tu vas avoir   
Bon dimanche Vag.

----------


## fanelan

L'agility.
Les granulés sont revenus.

----------


## vagabong 68

Agility.

Petit lézard, lorsqu'il perd sa queue, elle repousse !

----------


## fanelan

Oui, mais je n'ai pas de queue moi !

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

La truffe.

----------


## vagabong 68

La truffe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Surdité.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Isaac Newton.

----------


## champardenais

Pour se camouffler
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Chaton.

----------


## fanelan

Chaton.

----------


## fanelan

Bastet.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bunny cat.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Déglutir les poils avalés.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il est excité.

----------


## fanelan

Merci. Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

40 kms/heure.
Le Paradis des chats est revenu.

----------


## vagabong 68

66%.
Bonne soirée.

----------


## fanelan

Merci, je n'aurai su la réponse.
Bonne soirée à toi aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

20 os !
Bonne soirée mesdames

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

Mes hommages du matin, Mesdames.

----------


## fanelan

Il se lèche.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

> Il se lèche.
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Idem.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de quizz, ce soir.

----------


## fanelan

Moi j'en ai eu un.... Tu as quand même récupéré les "1 cm" ?
Carnivore

----------


## vagabong 68

> Moi j'en ai eu un.... Tu as quand même récupéré les "1 cm" ?
> Carnivore



A vrai dire, je ne sais pas.
Ca a zappé et c'est tout.

Elle l'excite.

----------


## fanelan

La théobromine

----------


## fanelan

Ils aiment nager.

----------


## vagabong 68

Angora.

----------


## fanelan

A 3 mois.

----------


## vagabong 68

> A 3 mois.


Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

38°.

----------


## champardenais

la nuit
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

La nuit.

----------


## fanelan

Du coryza

----------


## vagabong 68

Coryza.

----------


## NeoClo

Coloré sur le bout des pattes

----------


## vagabong 68

280°.

----------


## fanelan

Râté ! réponse : 3

----------


## NeoClo

Merci Fan

----------


## vagabong 68

L'oignon.

----------


## NeoClo

L'oignon aussi

----------


## fanelan

38 ans.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bâtard.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Ils se lèchent

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ils se lèchent
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Idem.

----------


## champardenais

cat 1et2

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Il est euphorique.

----------


## fanelan

Un pelage rayé/tacheté.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

10 jours

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Angora.

----------


## vagabong 68

6 à 8 mois.

----------


## fanelan

1845

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

3 mois

----------


## fanelan

La théobromine

----------


## vagabong 68

Le café.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Bunny Cat

----------


## champardenais

au paradis des chats est revenu pour les couvertures Changer vos préférences

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Fait - Réponse : la robe.

----------


## NeoClo

Les oreilles tombantes

----------


## fanelan

Elle les délaisse.

----------


## fanelan

15 jours

----------


## vagabong 68

> 15 jours


Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Le thé.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vag, 1 cm² de plus.

----------


## NeoClo

> Merci Vag, 1 cm² de plus.


Pareil - merci vag

----------


## vagabong 68

Une crise cardiaque.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## champardenais

bien sur je ne me rapelle plus la réponse je crois que c'est 290° juste avant 360° http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

je fais souvent pareil.
Sauf qu'il n'y a pas de 290°
La réponse est 280°

----------


## champardenais

merci Fanelan c'était presque ça...

----------


## NeoClo

8

----------


## fanelan

Pareil : 8.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 8


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Le feulement.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vert.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse Vag.

----------


## NeoClo

> Merci pour la réponse Vag.


 Fan...tu as bu quoi ce midi pour imaginer des museaux verts?  :Smile:  ha ha ha...

----------


## fanelan

Mais je n'ai jamais vu de museau rouge non plus

----------


## NeoClo

L'odorat

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais je n'ai jamais vu de museau rouge non plus


Hum...c'était rose...ha ha ha....je suis moqueuse

----------


## vagabong 68

Un p'tit coup d'odorat après le vert et puis le rouge...

----------


## fanelan

Du coryza

----------


## vagabong 68

> Du coryza


Idem, les singes en moins.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il marque son territoire.

----------


## NeoClo

L'acarien

----------


## vagabong 68

> L'acarien


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

De la gale.

----------


## vagabong 68

> De la gale.
> 
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'Australie.

----------


## champardenais

le radgoll

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.

----------


## fanelan

????? Boire moins souvent.
*Comparé à un chat nourri avec des croquettes, quelle tendance aura un chat nourri avec de la pâtée ?*A. Etre plus souvent excité
B. Dormir moins fréquemment

C. Miauler plus souvent
D. Boire moins souvent

----------


## champardenais

l'hiver 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

L'hiver aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Vairon

----------


## NeoClo

Toute sa vie

----------


## fanelan

La rage.

----------


## vagabong 68

20.

----------


## NeoClo

20 aussi

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse !

----------


## NeoClo

L'été

----------


## fanelan

Déglutir les poils avalés.

----------


## vagabong 68

30.

----------


## fanelan

8 semaines.

----------


## NeoClo

Marquer son territoire

----------


## fanelan

L'hiver.
Prochain clic pour moi à 12h00.

----------


## NeoClo

Le rouge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le rouge.

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore "rouge".

----------


## fanelan

Ils m'ont dit que je pouvais revenir à 12h00, mais toujours pas la main

----------


## fanelan

Enfin !!! l'Australie.

----------


## fanelan

Il est euphorique.

----------


## fanelan

Le thé.

----------


## NeoClo

Le blanc

----------


## vagabong 68

Il se lèche.

----------


## fanelan

Les phéromones

----------


## NeoClo

Le plastique

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le plastique


Idem.

----------


## fanelan

Toute sa vie.

----------


## vagabong 68

20 griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## NeoClo

20 aussi

----------


## NeoClo

Les griffes

----------


## fanelan

Une infection.

----------


## vagabong 68

LOOF.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## fanelan

oui, pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## vagabong 68

600 muscles.

----------


## champardenais

1000metres

----------


## vagabong 68

> 1000metres


Pareil.

----------


## champardenais

D'HYPOREXIE (j'ai eu tout faux )

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

D'hyporexie.

----------


## fanelan

L'agility

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe pour le Paradis des chats.

----------


## NeoClo

La theobromine

----------


## vagabong 68

Les coussinets.

----------


## fanelan

Râpeuse.

----------


## fanelan

Il prend du poids.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Il prend du poids.



Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

> Il prend du poids.


Itou

----------


## fanelan

Du coryza

----------


## fanelan

Réponse : 4 yesssssssss

*De combien de griffes dispose le chat à ses pattes postérieures ?*A. 2
B. 4

C. 6
D. 8

----------


## vagabong 68

21.

----------


## vagabong 68

20 os.

----------


## NeoClo

7 ans

----------


## fanelan

Merci Néo.

----------


## NeoClo

15 jours

----------


## fanelan

Pareil. Ils ont retiré le Paradis des Chats.

----------


## vagabong 68

8.

----------


## NeoClo

Coloré sur le bout des pattes.

----------


## fanelan

10 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Les oreilles.

----------


## fanelan

L'acarien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vers l'arrière.

----------


## vagabong 68

Elle les délaisse.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les siamois.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ils ont les pattes courtes.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Un traducteur de chats.

----------


## NeoClo

Le vert

(question spéciale pour Fan...lol)

----------


## fanelan

Néo, parlerais-tu d'un museau  

Manger.

----------


## vagabong 68

Manger.

----------


## fanelan

Ils se lèchent.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ils se lèchent.



Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un chat sauvage.

----------


## fanelan

Un champignon.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi, le champipi !

----------


## fanelan

Je ne l'avais pas trouvé, j'ai fait perdre un cm².

----------


## vagabong 68

L'acarien.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

66% à dormir.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 66% à dormir.



Tu me connais bien !

----------


## vagabong 68

La nuit.

----------


## fanelan

Elle l'excite

----------


## vagabong 68

Amicale.

----------


## fanelan

Un pelage tacheté rayé.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qu'il est frustré.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vag.
Qu'il est frustré.

----------


## fanelan

Le chocolat.

----------


## vagabong 68

La rage.

----------


## NeoClo

L'alccol

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bises les filles

----------


## vagabong 68

L'alimentation.

Bon dimanche et bonne fête à toutes les mamans.

----------


## NeoClo

Bunny cat

----------


## vagabong 68

> Bunny cat


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

La France.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ils aiment nager.

----------


## NeoClo

Catégorie I et II

----------


## fanelan

38 ans.

----------


## fanelan

Tout raté.
*Le chat dispose de cinq doigts à chaque patte avant, combien de ces doigts touchent le sol quand il marche ?*A. 5
*B. 4*

C. 3
D. 2

----------


## vagabong 68

4.

----------


## fanelan

1000 m.

Au Paradis des Chats est revenu.

----------


## vagabong 68

100 Grammes.

----------


## fanelan

100 g.

----------


## vagabong 68

6 à 8 mois.

----------


## fanelan

pour la réponse Vag

----------


## fanelan

Printemps / été.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Printemps / été.


Idem.

----------


## fanelan

D'un pedigree

----------


## fanelan

Blanc argenté

----------


## vagabong 68

> Blanc argenté


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un acaricide.

----------


## fanelan

Bleu.

----------


## vagabong 68

30 dents.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

La bonne réponse était : " D'entendre ".

----------


## fanelan

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " 20 ".

----------


## NeoClo

L'Australie

----------


## fanelan

La robe.

----------


## fanelan

Carnivore.

----------


## vagabong 68

Surdité.

----------


## NeoClo

Les coussinets

----------


## fanelan

40 kms/heure.

----------


## fanelan

l'*alopécie* désigne l'accélération de la chute des poils.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour le stimuler.

----------


## fanelan

Le ficus.

----------


## fanelan

Le crapaud.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le même batracien que toi Fanelan.

----------


## NeoClo

5 doigts

----------


## NeoClo

Une portée

----------


## vagabong 68

66%.

----------


## NeoClo

Amicale

----------


## fanelan

Humide.

----------


## vagabong 68

30 dents.

----------


## lna59

La France

----------


## vagabong 68

Le plastique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un champignon.

----------


## NeoClo

Printemps/Été

----------


## lna59

le toucher

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

10 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toute sa vie.

----------


## NeoClo

Carnivore

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

La rage.

----------


## fanelan

La rage.

----------


## vagabong 68

Théobromine.

----------


## NeoClo

Vairon

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

4

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le canicross.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le canicross.


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le climat.

----------


## NeoClo

L'oignon

----------


## fanelan

le FIV.

----------


## NeoClo

Un chaton

----------


## NeoClo

Un chat sauvage

----------


## fanelan

Un chat sauvage.

----------


## vagabong 68

6 à 8 mois.

----------


## vagabong 68

Avec ses dents.

----------


## fanelan

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " Avec ses dents ".

----------


## NeoClo

Pour se camoufler

----------


## vagabong 68

> Pour se camoufler


Idem.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le sphinx.

----------


## fanelan

De la gale.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les griffes.

----------


## NeoClo

Ils ont les pattes courtes

----------


## vagabong 68

280°.

----------


## vagabong 68

Newton.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les vibrisses.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

21 kgs

----------


## vagabong 68

> 21 kgs
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/



Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

30 dents.

----------


## fanelan

L'agility

----------


## vagabong 68

Le climat.

----------


## vagabong 68

15 jours.

----------


## fanelan

15 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Eté.

----------


## fanelan

Un traducteur pour chats.

----------


## vagabong 68

Manger.

----------


## NeoClo

2 séries et 2 fois "manger"

----------


## fanelan

Whaoo Néo, la super classe, génial ! Je crois qu'il y a a des tranches horaires aussi. Je sais qu'il y a 12 heures ou midi.
Après ??? on s'en fiche, le principal c'est d'aider ces loulous. Par contre j'espère que l'on n'est réellement pas que TROIS.

J'ai constaté que l'on était trois sur plusieurs posts : toi, Vag et moi, LES FIDELES ?? mais cela serait aussi stimulant si les autres personnes qui cliquent "dans l'ombre" nous faisaient un petit coucou pour nous faire un rappel.

C'est simplement mon avis.  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Le canicross.

Oui, z'êtes où, les gens qui cliquent ?

----------


## fanelan

J'arrive..... avec : Les chiens de défense.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et moi : anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Le café.

----------


## fanelan

Blanc argenté.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'oignon.

----------


## vagabong 68

250°.

----------


## fanelan

Vag.

----------


## fanelan

Un acaricide.

----------


## vagabong 68

Agouti.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Pas de quoi.

Bastet.

----------


## NeoClo

Bastet aussi

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Entre 38 et 39°.

----------


## vagabong 68

Entre 38° et 39°.

----------


## NeoClo

Issac newton

----------


## fanelan

Merci Isaac

----------


## vagabong 68

Pseudo-gestation.

----------


## fanelan

21 kgs.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem mais j'ai merdé j'ai mis 31 alors que j'avais la réponse....je suis un boulet des fois  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

La nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

La nuit.

----------


## fanelan

Ils aiment nager.

----------


## fanelan

130°.

----------


## NeoClo

Une portée

----------


## vagabong 68

> Une portée


Idem.

----------


## fanelan

5 doigts pattes avant.

----------


## fanelan

Les phéromones

----------


## vagabong 68

> Les phéromones


Idem, cochon d'Inde galopant.

----------


## fanelan

C'était vraiment au pif Membre 1 étoile.

----------


## NeoClo

Amicale

----------


## vagabong 68

Amicale.

----------


## fanelan

Facile :  Du coryza

----------


## vagabong 68

Les coussinets, facile aussi.

----------


## fanelan

La rage.

----------


## vagabong 68

Hyporexie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était vraiment au pif Membre 1 étoile.


Ah oui, et il a quoi, mon pif ?

----------


## fanelan

Le sphinx

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le sphinx



Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

600 muscles.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

L'odorat.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ils ont des pattes courtes.

----------


## fanelan

Anoure

----------


## vagabong 68

> Anoure


Idem.

----------


## NeoClo

Blanc argenté

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le canicross

----------


## fanelan

Les phéromones

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour se camoufler.

----------


## fanelan

Un chat des sables

----------


## vagabong 68

60 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Avec ses dents.

----------


## NeoClo

Une crise cardiaque

----------


## fanelan

D'un pedigree

----------


## vagabong 68

Ceux de catégorie 1 et 2.

----------


## NeoClo

En mordant

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## NeoClo

Les Vibrisses

----------


## vagabong 68

> Les Vibrisses


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Une chatte je ne sais pas, alors j'ai compté les mamelle de Fanette (chienne) et j'en ai compté 10, alors j'ai mis 12 au hasard. Etttttt 8 mamelles.

----------


## vagabong 68

Eh oui, c'était 8.

Comment va Miss Fanette ?

----------


## fanelan

Réponse : la pâtée.

Fanette est contente car pour quelques semaines elle a une nouvelle copine. Elle apprend comment conduire un bus.






Par contre toujours très craintive à l'extérieur. On ne reste pas enfermée cinq ans sans conséquences (c'est une ex reproductive). Par contre elle est bien câline et adore les papouilles sur son bidon et n'a pas peur du gros "léfan".

----------


## vagabong 68

Yeah, même pas peur de l'olifan !
Petite puce.
Merci pour les photos Fan.

Pâtée pour moi aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

3 mois.

----------


## fanelan

3 mois aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Infection.

----------


## fanelan

La pseudo-gestation.

----------


## vagabong 68

Angora.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le rouge.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le rouge.

----------


## vagabong 68

6 à 8 mois.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un traducteur pour chats.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vag.

----------


## vagabong 68

130°.

----------


## fanelan

Question super facile pour moi Donc mon copain Internet m'a aidé POUR RIEN.

A. Le moustique

*BRAVO !* Votre réponse a permis d'offrir *0 cm²* de couverture supplémentaire.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le chaton.

Vive ton copain, Fan !

----------


## vagabong 68

La chaleur.

----------


## fanelan

Printemps.

----------


## vagabong 68

Australie.

----------


## NeoClo

Me revoilà! Vous m'avez manqué!

L'odorat

----------


## fanelan

Toi aussi tu nous a manqué, on n'est déjà pas nombreuses à donner les réponses.
Re-bienvenue.
Tu es partie en vacances ?

----------


## fanelan

Il est euphorique.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Il est euphorique.



Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

> Toi aussi tu nous a manqué, on n'est déjà pas nombreuses à donner les réponses.
> Re-bienvenue.
> Tu es partie en vacances ?


Merci Fan - Hélas non...en déplacement pour le boulot toute la semaine...c'est moins glamour...

4 doigts

----------


## mbpier

600 muscles

----------


## vagabong 68

> 600 muscles


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le coryza.

----------


## fanelan

Ils ont des pattes courtes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

1845.

----------


## fanelan

Ils aiment nager

----------


## NeoClo

L'hiver

----------


## vagabong 68

Il prend du poids.

----------


## NeoClo

4 doigts

----------


## fanelan

*Généralement, combien de griffes possède un chien ?*A. 10
*B. 20*

C. 30
D. 40

Râté

----------


## vagabong 68

Bunny cat.

----------


## NeoClo

Marquer son territoire

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Crapaud.

La collecte nourriture à toutes pattes est réussie.

----------


## NeoClo

Le crapaud aussi !

Super contente pour la collecte à toutes pattes  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le crapaud aussi !
> 
> Super contente pour la collecte à toutes pattes


Moi aussi.
D'ailleurs toute collecte réussie est un "délice" après des "cllics".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup j'ai oublié de donner la réponse : le pedigree.

----------


## vagabong 68

100 GRAMMES.

----------


## NeoClo

Elle les délaisse


http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Les griffes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pelage rayé/tacheté.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## NeoClo

Printemps/Eté

----------


## vagabong 68

Le café.

----------


## NeoClo

La nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

Boire moins souvent.

----------


## NeoClo

Un chat des sables

----------


## vagabong 68

Newton.

----------


## vagabong 68

Une portée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il se lèche.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem, carnivore

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

4.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le sucré.

----------


## NeoClo

L'été

----------


## vagabong 68

> L'été



Idem.

----------


## NeoClo

La leptospirose

----------


## vagabong 68

La pseudo-gestation.

----------


## vagabong 68

600 muscles.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## NeoClo

Les oreilles aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Le LOOF.

----------


## NeoClo

Le rouge

----------


## vagabong 68

> Le rouge


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

D'entendre.

----------


## NeoClo

> D'entendre.


Aussi

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Noix de macadamia.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le thé.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bunny cat.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

9 semaines.

----------


## NeoClo

20 orteils

----------


## NeoClo

L'agility

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> L'agility
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/



Oh...scie.

----------


## vagabong 68

5 griffes aux antérieurs.

----------


## SoMammou

c'est vraiment super comme système, je vais devenir une accro aux clics!  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

> c'est vraiment super comme système, je vais devenir une accro aux clics!


Pas de soucis SoMammou, tu es la bienvenue.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chat sauvage.

----------


## vagabong 68

4.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un champignon.

----------


## vagabong 68

La nuit.

----------


## NeoClo

La nuit aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

De la gale.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il prend du poids.

----------


## vagabong 68

Roulé en boule.

----------


## NeoClo

Un pelage rayé/tacheté

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Une crise cardiaque.

----------


## NeoClo

Manger

----------


## NeoClo

Râpeuse

----------


## vagabong 68

Un chat des sables.

----------


## fanelan

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " 2 à 10 jours ".

----------


## vagabong 68

5.

----------


## NeoClo

Amicale

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## fanelan

Ceux de catégorie I et II.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ceux de catégorie I et II.


Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

38° à 39°.

----------


## fanelan

*En moyenne, durant une journée, quel pourcentage de son temps le chat passe à dormir ?*A. 16%
B. 36%

C. *66%*
D. 96%

----------


## vagabong 68

Le blanc.

----------


## vagabong 68

La pâtée.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## fanelan

Anoure.

----------


## NeoClo

Tout pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure, aussi.

----------


## SoMammou

Le toucher

----------


## vagabong 68

Le feulement.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour se camoufler.

----------


## fanelan

1845.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'hiver.

----------


## fanelan

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## SoMammou

Il est excité

----------


## SoMammou

Un acaricide

----------


## vagabong 68

> Un acaricide


Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

5 coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

5.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les noix de macadamia.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'ail.

----------


## vagabong 68

9 semaines.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bunny cat.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le moustique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vairon.

----------


## vagabong 68

15 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

1845.

----------


## fanelan

Londres.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Londres.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

L'alimentation.

----------


## fanelan

La noix de macadénia.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour faire un cadeau.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Pour se camoufler.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le toucher.

----------


## vagabong 68

250°.

----------


## fanelan

Il se lèche.

----------


## NeoClo

Râpeuse

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> Râpeuse
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/



Aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Un chaton

----------


## fanelan

L'odorat.

----------


## vagabong 68

7 ans.

----------


## fanelan

pour la réponse.

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le plastique.

----------


## vagabong 68

S'apaiser.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bunny cat.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le chocolat.

----------


## vagabong 68

Agouti.

----------


## fanelan

Agouti.

----------


## fanelan

Les coussinets.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Le stimuler.

----------


## vagabong 68

Catégories 1 et 2.

----------


## fanelan

5 coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps/été.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il est euphorique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chaton.

----------


## fanelan

Les vibrisses.

----------


## NeoClo

Avec ses dents.

Coucou  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

> Avec ses dents.
> 
> Coucou


Coucou.

L'Australie.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

Londres

----------


## fanelan

encore pour la réponse. Je ne savais pas.

----------


## vagabong 68

La France.

----------


## fanelan

40 kms/heure.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 40 kms/heure.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

20 os.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il est excité.

----------


## vagabong 68

Manger.

----------


## fanelan

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " La leptospirose ".

----------


## NeoClo

La leptospirose aussi

Merci Fan  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

60 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'odorat.

----------


## fanelan

38°.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un traducteur pour chats.

----------


## vagabong 68

D'entendre.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pattes courtes.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de quoi.

Entre 38 et 39°.

----------


## fanelan

La rage.

----------


## vagabong 68

2 à 10 jours.

----------


## fanelan

Les phéromones

----------


## vagabong 68

Les griffes.

----------


## vagabong 68

130°.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

5 griffes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## vagabong 68

66 %.

----------


## vagabong 68

4.

----------


## NeoClo

4 aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps.

----------


## fanelan

La noix de macadamia.

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les oreilles.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toute sa vie.

----------


## vagabong 68

La rage.

----------


## fanelan

L'alimentation.

----------


## vagabong 68

> L'alimentation.


Aussi.

----------


## ludi

cliqué

----------


## vagabong 68

Le feulement.

----------


## vagabong 68

Roulé en boule.

----------


## ludi

le crapaud

----------


## vagabong 68

Il prend du poids.

----------


## ludi

5 coussinets (chien )

----------


## vagabong 68

La tique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le typhus.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un bâtard.

----------


## vagabong 68

FIV.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le stimuler.

----------


## vagabong 68

Elle l'excite.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il se lèche.

----------


## fanelan

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

600.

----------


## champardenais

le radgoll
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Leptospirose.

----------


## vagabong 68

3.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour les protéger.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il est excité.

----------


## fanelan

8 chatons.

----------


## champardenais

les tombantes

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

38 ans.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Amicale.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chocolat.

----------


## vagabong 68

D'entendre.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vers l'arrière.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les stimuler.

----------


## vagabong 68

3 mois.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le sucré.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'agility.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ils ont les pattes courtes.

----------


## vagabong 68

2 à 10 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'alcool.

----------


## vagabong 68

Boire moins souvent.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le thé.

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il prend du poids.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pelage rayé/tacheté.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'ail.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ragdoll.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vert.

----------


## vagabong 68

66%.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le plastique.

----------


## vagabong 68

La leptospirose.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci pour le lien Champ.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coussinets.

----------


## vagabong 68

Isaac Newton.

----------


## champardenais

il grossit 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Le rouge.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il est euphorique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le ragdoll.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chat des sables.

----------


## vagabong 68

La pâtée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rayé/tacheté.

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.

----------


## champardenais

600   http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps/été.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## champardenais

réponse   3
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

La rage.

----------


## champardenais

le rouge

----------


## vagabong 68

La France.

----------


## champardenais

Qu'il est frustré 
et j'ai eu bon ...

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo Champ.
En le mordant.

----------


## champardenais

merci Vag 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## NeoClo

En mordant aussi

Coucou vag

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou les copines.
Je me sens moins seule.

Le printemps.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oups, j'ai oublié la réponse.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il n'a pas de queue.

----------


## Cojo

angora clicqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

La pâtée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vert.

----------


## NeoClo

4 doigts

----------


## vagabong 68

Raisin.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'acarien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le thé.

----------


## NeoClo

Le thé aussi

----------


## NeoClo

Canicross

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## champardenais

8 mamelles



http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

> 8 mamelles
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Aussi.

----------


## champardenais

avec ses dents

----------


## vagabong 68

4.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le chocolat.

----------


## vagabong 68

Avaler les poils.

----------


## fanelan

L'avocat.

----------


## NeoClo

L'avocat aussi

----------


## fanelan

Râté - trois paupières.

----------


## vagabong 68

3 paupières et je le savais !

Chouette, Fanelan est de retour !
Comment vas-tu  ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.

----------


## fanelan

Coucou Vag, cela va, plein de choses à faire et pas assez de temps pour venir cliquer, mais j'avoue quand même que Hello m'a beaucoup dégoûtée. Je vis cool, je bulle beaucoup.....

Et toi comment çà va ?

Merci pour la réponse, je n'ai même pas regardé la question.

----------


## aurore27

j'ai fait les clics mais je trouve que les quantité offertes par les site ne sont pas vraiment grandes à côté des besoins réels des refuges.....

----------


## champardenais

l'australie
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Re : anoure !

Coucou à toutes.
Merci de cliquer.

----------


## fanelan

Ils changent vite leurs questions..
Pour moi à l'instant : l'Australie.

Pour Aurore, c'est vrai, mais mieux que rien ; il y a d'autres sites sur lequel tu peux inscrire ton asso. Après tu nous mets le lien, et nous cliquerons, et essayerons de recruter.

----------


## fanelan

8 mamelles.

----------


## champardenais

vairons
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Il marque son territoire (il n'aime pas les meubles).

----------


## vagabong 68

- 8 mamelles,
- vairon,
- carnivore.

Cliqué 3 fois aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

Carnivore.
Cliqué que deux fois, il faut que je regardes les tranches horaires.

----------


## fanelan

Vert.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vert, itou.

----------


## vagabong 68

2 à 10 jours.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Cojo

sucré

----------


## vagabong 68

La France.

----------


## fanelan

Manger.

----------


## NeoClo

Coloré sur le bout des pattes

----------


## vagabong 68

Le siamois.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Un chat des sables.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## fanelan

Carnivore.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.

----------


## vagabong 68

1000 Mètres.

----------


## Cojo

1000 mètres

----------


## fanelan

Râté : réponse : amicale.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## fanelan

La théobromine

----------


## vagabong 68

> La théobromine


Aussi.

----------


## Cojo

chiens de défense (catégorie deux)

----------


## champardenais

4

----------


## fanelan

Un pelage rayé/tacheté.

----------


## Cojo

comportement euphorique.

----------


## vagabong 68

> comportement euphorique.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Un traducteur de chat.

----------


## fanelan

Vers l'arrière.

----------


## vagabong 68

Me souviens plus de la première réponse mais la deuxième, c'est Siamois.

----------


## fanelan

La deuxième me convient bien. Siamois aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toute sa vie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toute sa vie.

----------


## fanelan

La tique.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## vagabong 68

Avocat.

----------


## vagabong 68

8 petits.

----------


## fanelan

Il est excité.

----------


## fanelan

Au pif : 600 muscles yesssss.

----------


## Cojo

pedigree

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Excité.
Le sphinx.
15 jours.

----------


## fanelan

la pseudo-gestation.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour les protéger.

----------


## Cojo

pour les stimuler

----------


## vagabong 68

Printemps/été.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

La robe.

----------


## fanelan

Hiver.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chat sauvage.

20 griffes.

----------


## fanelan

entre 38 et 39°

----------


## fanelan

bleu

----------


## champardenais

j'ai eu faux   
HYPOREXIE http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

3 séries.

----------


## fanelan

La théobromine

----------


## champardenais

Londres 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

A la troisième série : 21 Kilos.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Le sphinx.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## champardenais

le café
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Le soja.

----------


## fanelan

La France

----------


## fanelan

la noix de macadén....

----------


## vagabong 68

Elle les excite.

9 semaines.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse Vag.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Merci pour la réponse Vag.


Pas de quoi Fan.

300 grammes.

----------


## fanelan

Mauvaise réponse grrr le plus vieux chat 38 ans je crois (je n'ai pas retenu la réponse).

----------


## Cojo

avec ses dents

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Pour déglutir les poils avalés.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Les vibrisses

----------


## vagabong 68

5
1845
Les moustiques.

----------


## fanelan

8 semaines.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le feulement.

----------


## vagabong 68

En mordant.
Et puis les autres, ben je ne m'en souviens plus.

----------


## fanelan

En mordant.

----------


## vagabong 68

Chaton

----------


## champardenais

la chaleur
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

3 séries.

----------


## fanelan

7 ans.

----------


## fanelan

> j'ai eu faux   
> HYPOREXIE http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Je n'aurai pas su non plus, sauf faire appel à Monsieur Google.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et bien moi aussi râté. La réponse est : La leptospirose

----------


## vagabong 68

4
20 os.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour le stimuler.

----------


## fanelan

10 jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

Hyporexie.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## fanelan

Carnivore.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

4 griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Chocolat + chien = crise cardiaque.

----------


## vagabong 68

L'été.

Meilleurs vœux.

----------


## champardenais

Merci VAG, meilleurs vœux aussi les copines 

FIV
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Rouge.

Coucou Champ.

----------


## fanelan

Il est excité.

Meilleurs voeux à toutes pour cette nouvelle année ; santé, bonheur, joie et beaucoup d'amour autour de vous. Plein de petits coeurs qui trouvent enfin une famille à leur égal.

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Fan.

Ils se lèchent.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## champardenais

3 mois
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

3 mois,
Londres.

----------


## fanelan

4 doigts.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 4 doigts.


Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Le raisin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Il s'apaise.
Le crapaud.

----------


## vagabong 68

A boire moins souvent.

----------


## fanelan

Pas de réponse pour moi ? vilaine, alors je vais faire au hasard.

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " Du typhus ".

----------


## vagabong 68

La pâtée.

Ca arrive, Fan.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bleu.

----------


## fanelan

Une infection.

----------


## vagabong 68

280°.

----------


## vagabong 68

Théobromine.

Il aime nager.

----------


## fanelan

L'acarien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Eté.

----------


## fanelan

Monsieur Googl** m'a aidé : ils n'ont pas de queue.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci à Sieur G.

3 couleurs.

----------


## fanelan

La chaleur.

----------


## vagabong 68

Un acaricide.

----------


## fanelan

Première de la journée heuuuuuuuuuu

De combien de muscles dispose le chat ? G. m'a dit plus de 500.

La réponse est 600.

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

----------


## vagabong 68

Anoure.
Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

7 années pour devenir véto.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour les rappels, du coup j'ai cliqué 3 fois sur 4 aujourd'hui.

Réponse : l'alcool.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rouge.

----------


## fanelan

*DÉSOLÉ...* La bonne réponse était : " 3 mois ".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

L'été?

6 à 8 mois.

----------


## champardenais

Humide, comme le temps  http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## vagabong 68

D'entendre.

----------


## champardenais

le crapaud

----------


## fanelan

Yess réponse facile : la robe.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliquer 2 fois mais je ne me souviens plus des réponses.

----------


## fanelan

5 coussinets.

Pour me rappeler des réponses, je clique d'abord sur les autres, et je finis par le quizz, sinon..... C'est déjà bien d'avoir cliqué deux fois Vag.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour les protéger.
Un traducteur pour chat.

----------


## fanelan

le sphinx.

----------


## champardenais

40 km / heure j'ai eu faux 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de voir un truc sur le quizz : votre don sera validé dans 4,3,2,1 secondes ; j'ai testé et je n'ai cliqué sur aucune réponse, et *MERCI !* Vous avez offert *2 cm²* de couverture à un animal abandonné.

Sinon la réponse : ils se lèchent.

Je re-testerai plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

Tacheté/rayé.

Oui, ça fait déjà plusieurs jours que cette formule est apparue.

----------


## fanelan

C'est vrai que çà marche sans cliqué, maintenant j'attends les 5 secondes et j'ai le droit à la phrase : Bravo...........

----------


## vagabong 68

Un chat sauvage.

----------


## fanelan

avec ses dents

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué 3 fois.

----------


## fanelan

Les oreilles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en ai encore découvert ce soir, si l'on ne répond pas au quizz = 2 cm de couverture, si l'on répond = 1 cm de couverture *supplémentaire*, soit en tout 3 cm.

----------


## champardenais

Blanc argenté
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Coloré sur le bout des pattes.

----------


## fanelan

38 ans.

----------


## fanelan

Le café.

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai encore oublié les réponses. J'ai vraiment la mémoire qui flanche.

Belles découvertes Fan.

----------


## fanelan

Ne t'inquiètes Vag, je fais pareil, et il y a aussi Champ........ je cafte. :: 

Depuis le temps que je clique, dommage de ne l'avoir pas vu avant, je me précipitais pour répondre...
En tout cas même réponse fausse, c'est toujours 2cm3 de couverture de ramené, cela vaut le coup de cliquer.
Du temps d'Hello, on était plus nombreuses à cliquer et à se stimuler, dommage.


Un acaracide.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je note tout de suite avant d'oublier : 21 kilos.

----------


## fanelan

En mordant.

----------


## vagabong 68

40 km/h.

----------


## fanelan

Les chaleurs d'une chatte durent de 2 à 10 jours......

----------


## fanelan

les siamois.

----------


## champardenais

De surdité 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

les filles j'essaie d'inscrire mon asso sur web action j'ai fais les démarches et j'attends qu'ils me fassent signe

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour les protéger.

L'agility.

----------


## fanelan

Tu l'a aussi inscrite sur les autres sites Champ ?

Quel est le nom de ton asso ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

3 griffes.

----------


## fanelan

Les tombantes.

----------


## fanelan

Les siamois.

----------


## aurore27

je viens d'y participer

----------


## champardenais

Fan 
C'est "au bonheur des animaux" non juste sur ce site mais pour l'instant pas de nouvelle
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Tu nous préviendras hein !!!!!!!! que l''on change nos préférences avant de cliquer.

1000 mètres.

----------


## champardenais

Oui tu penses bien, j'ai hâte

----------


## fanelan

250°

----------


## fanelan

Eté.

----------


## fanelan

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les oreilles.

----------


## champardenais

la noix de macadamia  
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## champardenais

le raisin
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

Le climat.

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Vagabond ? J'espère que çà va.

----------


## fanelan

les siamois

----------


## fanelan

une infection

----------


## fanelan

l'alimentation

----------


## fanelan

Clic.

----------


## fanelan

le crapaud
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

pour se camoufler

----------

